# 1890’s Bicycle i.d. Question



## Blue Streak (Mar 2, 2018)

Would like to know manufacturer and year of bicycle below:


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 2, 2018)

I might have figured it out. It may be an 1893 Raleigh. Do any CABE members have one?


----------



## mongeese (Mar 2, 2018)

Front wheel seems to be radial spoked. Also the stem is very interesting. Seems to be a high quality bike. A tad different than a Shwin.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 2, 2018)

Appears to be a Raleigh or Humber.
Filmonger May know.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Here's the 1890 Raleigh example as pictured in their catalogue for that year.....


 
Visit  the excellent Veteran-Cycle Club library to see more.
www.veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 2, 2018)

This Raleigh Racer 1893 in Brooklands Museum (Imaged from Veteran-Cycle Club Library) has a lot of the same details although head tube is taller and seat tube is smaller diameter:


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Here's A.A. Zimmerman riding a Raleigh, as featured in that famous poster behind the 'Brooklands' machine above, circa 1895.
Again that slim seat tube and tall head tube.
Stylistically, can't help feeling the bike in your example @Blue Streak maybe a little later than 1893, not by many years though


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 2, 2018)

over 20 years ago me and Jim Huntington bought one of these from a guy on our way to one of the first the Lars Anderson bicycle show in Mass. it had early dunlap tires and was a great original bike - -sold it at that show so it is around somewhere


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 2, 2018)

There are a few similar machines over here still, not many though.


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 2, 2018)

Blue Streak said:


> Would like to know manufacturer and year of bicycle below:
> 
> View attachment 762571


----------



## sam (Mar 3, 2018)

You'll also notice something Raleigh invented on this bicycle. The changeable gear. No it's not a multi speed but the front sprocket can be unbolted and changed.


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 3, 2018)

Here are more references for 1893-94 Raleigh bicycles. In 1894 they offered a 23 pound road wheel and a 19 pound racer. The ones shown above with thinner seat post could be the racer. The photo I originally posted was of a rider from Erie PA named Otto Maya. Otto became a professional bicycle racer and retired around 1904.

1894 Raleigh advertisement:


 






Image from a Raleigh ad in May 17, 1894 _The University of Michigan Daily_ newspaper:





Photo of a Raleigh from _Boston Raleigh Users Group_ website:





Raleigh in Farren Collection:




1894-95 Raleigh from http://home.antique-bicycles.net/


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 3, 2018)

Others raced on the Raleigh as well as seen in these pics :-> George Banker and Harry Wheeler


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 3, 2018)

A couple of other drawings for you..


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 4, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> Others raced on the Raleigh as well as seen in these pics :-> George Banker and Harry Wheeler
> 
> 
> View attachment 763397
> ...



Does the "Corbett" on the third photo refer to the rider or photographer?
Distant relation  Bill?
Love those 'bars.


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 4, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Does the "Corbett" on the third photo refer to the rider or photographer?
> Distant relation  Bill?
> Love those 'bars.




I haven’t figured that one out yet but I would guess it’s the photographer.  I’m not familiar with this racer and haven’t seen his face before.

The only “Corbett” that I know of that rode in the 1890’s was Gentleman Jim Corbett. He was the first World Heavyweight Champion boxer of the world who defeated Sullivan in the first ever match using gloves. I am related to him though. I do have a couple pics of him on a racer.


----------

